# Weeping tile installation between two houses 3 feet apart



## sportsknutt (Mar 16, 2011)

My daughter and husband own a small 90 year old duplex home in Toronto. Their unattached neighbour's home is only 3 feet from theirs and they have a problem with leaking basement walls and were told to install a weeping tile system to solve their problem. My daughter's home does not have any leakage-yet.
The contractor,who gave a quote suggested that my daughter also have a weeping tile system installed at the same time because it would supposedly be cheaper to do both at the same time rather than do the neighbour's now and my daughter's later if and when she develops a water problem.
Does this make sense?
She has been getting all sorts of advice since from friends etc and some have mentioned that because the homes are so close, if the neignbour installs a weeping tile system that should take care of draining the water away from both properties.
My daughter does not have a sump pump but not certain if neighbour does. 
I might add that another contractor has recommended that my daughter fix her roof soffits so that the water drains towards the street rather than in between the two properties.
Comments please!


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 16, 2011)

Your doing the right thing, they are just selling product .

If they install a drainage system, they do not need to install one for each home. 
The roofs should be draining into gutters that go away from the building, not down into a drainage system that is being installed that close, if they overflow from debrie, they fail. 

IF a water problem starts....Get a reputable site person out there, the ones you have now are questionable.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 16, 2011)

Splitting the cost of one drain pipe would make sence


----------

